# Girl's Question! This hobby is he** on my manicure...



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

So, I can't be the only cichlid keeper that tries to keep up her manicure!

Are there any gloves out there that are safe, disposable, and stay tight enough around the wrist/arm/whatever to keep the water out???

Look, I like to do my manicure on Friday or Saturday, and my water changes on Sunday... Soaking your hands in tank water is NOT conducive to maintenance of a manicure!

OK, guys may be laughing, but you know you appreciate it when your girls look their best... 

Thanks!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I used to try and rig up disposable gloves and rubber bands to protect my hands when I washed dishes at an ice cream store, (the cold temperatures made my skin crack,) but was never successful.

Most kitchen gloves are too short for most tanks, but maybe you could attach them to a jacket and seal the seam?

Worst case scenario, you could always invert your schedule and do your maintenance before your nails, so at least they'd last the week.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

There are plastic gloves that are shoulder length that vets and dairy farmers use for certain unpleasant exams for cows and horses. 
You would still need to find a way to attach at the shoulder when you reach into the tank.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

".....girls look the best......"

I do not notice the nail unless it is real dirty........ :dancing:


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, Cichlid Guy... I tried that with the rubber bands, too... and it doesn't work...

Cichlid Debby - that sounds like a good idea... SURELY someone makes those that will be tight at the ends...

...and chopsteeks...  I wonder what you _are _noticing... ?!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

How about something like this?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=25864


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

james1983!!!!!!!!!!
Outstanding!
I'm ordering some, and I'll let you know!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow... James1983, I did my first water change with these gloves today... they are outstanding!

So, to keep the moderators happy, it's not necessarily the particular brand of gloves, but basically this _type _of gloves that lends itself to cleaning one's tank... And what _type _of gloves are they?

According to my husband, they are the type that make me look like I was ready to assist the local veterinarian in delivering livestock... "Laugh it up, chucklehead", I told him... "When you take me out to dinner, my manicure will _still _be fabulous!"

Seriously, everyone should get this type of gloves for cleaning their tanks... :dancing:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree! I have acrylic nails and these gloves are awesome! If anyone wonders, the Large is 25" from tip of finger to armpit. They are VERY thick - i am average size and shouldve ordered a medium instead of large (they are a little loose on my hands). they are a bit hard to do detail work in the tank as they are so thick. I've had them for 3+ years and they are still in perfect condition.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm curious if the nail polish or adhesives used for acrylic nails are harmful to the fish. I guess another reason to use gloves


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the medium, and they still hit me in the armpits, almost. I wonder if I could've gotten away with the small, because they are a little loose on my hands, but it's not a bit deal - I only had to take them off once or twice during the process (like to grab the really small spoon for the buffer.)

As far as the polish/acrylics/adhesives being harmful to the fish? Well, if you ever have been with a woman while she gets a full set of acrylics... I imagine it's none too good for us either... so yes, I agree - another reason to wear them. The best reason to wear them was a testimonial of a salt-water guy that after 20 years of aquarium-keeping and no issues, got some horrific infection in his arm from his tank. I thought that was a good enough reason right there.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> I'm curious if the nail polish or adhesives used for acrylic nails are harmful to the fish. I guess another reason to use gloves


No. Acrylic nails are not harmful to humans as long as you dont EAT them!!! And once cured, they do not dissolve in water. :roll: Your acrylic tank isnt harmful to your fish right? lol


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I didn't say the nails themselves I asked about the adhesives used to attach the nails and the nail polish. These are both pretty harmful when wet, but cured and start flaking off in the aquarium How dangerous are they? I don't know about your fish but almost every fish I've got will at least taste anything it can fit in its mouth. So items that are not harmful to humans to put on outside of the body doesn't mean you can eat it.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> I didn't say the nails themselves I asked about the adhesives used to attach the nails and the nail polish. These are both pretty harmful when wet, but cured and start flaking off in the aquarium How dangerous are they? I don't know about your fish but almost every fish I've got will at least taste anything it can fit in its mouth. So items that are not harmful to humans to put on outside of the body doesn't mean you can eat it.


I'm not sure why you are questioning this but if you really wanna know... acrylic nails are not "press-ons" held on with adhesive. Acrylic nails are a wet acrylic liquid painted over your regular nail and it hardens rather quickly and is filed into the correct shape. Have you ever had to repair an acrylic tank? The acrylic is a liquid that comes in a tube and hardens to a non water- soluble plastic. There is nothing to leach into the tank. There is no "adhesive" to attach nail polish to a nail. Its just enamel paint - you can paint things and place them in your aquarium as well. Polish does not "flake off" acrylic nails; it basically grows out and you go for periodic fills and they re-polish the whole nail. So just relax - my fish are fine. Geesh!! lol I need some ladies to help me out here!!! 

I'm not gonna talk on this any further. This is a kinda random tangeant for a fish forum!!! plus I have to be up early tomorrow for my nail appointment :lol:


----------

